#ubuntu-ca 2010-11-04
<dscassel> txwikinger: If nothing else, Andrew might be willing to hand out CDs at the kwartzlab booth...
<dscassel> We should send them anyway.
<txwikinger> dscassel: ok I will send Anrew an e-mail
<txwikinger> +d
<ball> hello MagicFab
<MagicFab> o/
<ball> Hello Seanland
<Seanland> Hey ball, hows it going?
<ball> Seanland: Not too bad thanks, yourself?
<Seanland> ball: good, good, just in class =D
<ball> Seanland: What do you study?
<Seanland> ball: computer programming
<ball> Seanland: How far into it are you?
<Seanland> ball: only second semester
<ball> What languages do they have you coding in?
<Seanland> c, c++, rpg, cl, xhtml, js
<Seanland> so far
<ball> RPG on IBM i?
<Seanland> yea lol
<ball> Blimey.
<ball> Any assembly yet?
<Seanland> fun stuff =S
<Seanland> nope, I do not believe so
<Seanland> I think just RPG and CL on iSeries
 * ball nods
<ball> Odd that they don't start you off in assembly.
<ball> Perhaps I'm just an old fart.
<Seanland> maybe :P .. I know you can go 2 more courses with the iSeries, if you choose...
 * ball nods
<ball> I did some work on an i5 520, php and IBM DB2
<ball> I liked the DB2 part.  Wasn't impressed with php.
<Seanland> yea, I would not want to do that
<Seanland> not a big fan of this
<Seanland> ball: end of class, may be back in a bit
<ve2dmn_work> RPG reminds me of this: http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/The-Other-Kind-of-RPG.aspx
<ve2dmn_work> and this: http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/A_Case_of_the_MUMPS.aspx
<txwikinger> Yeah and snobol http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SNOBOL
<ve2dmn_work> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_programming_languages
 * KombuchaKip reckons this will be a great documentary http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXHqpRmu1oY
#ubuntu-ca 2010-11-05
<MattQC> hello
<gantrixx> anyone here?
<hypatia> yup!
<MattQC> hello
<MattQC> yep, I would hope so
<gantrixx> This is the first time this has ever happened.  When I rebooted, my computer goes into text mode.  If I try to manually start gdm, it says it is already started
<MattQC> gantrixx hypatia: how are you both?
<gantrixx> MattQC, I'm frustrated
<gantrixx> how are you?
<MattQC> hmm, odd?
<MattQC> never had that happen before
<gantrixx> ctrl-alt-F7 just results in blank screen
<MattQC> I'm okay, seeing I don't have a verbose login problem
<MattQC> I think that's what they call it, verbose mode, no?
<MattQC> I'm vacillating now between Fedora 14 and Ubuntu 10.10
<gantrixx> oh, I think I might know what it is
<hypatia> gantrixx: can you kill it and then restart it?
<hypatia> that's odd
<hypatia> what do you think it is?
<gantrixx> fglrx
<gantrixx> I was trying to remove mysql-server
<hypatia> ahh
<gantrixx> for some reason it had some dependency on fglrx
<gantrixx> and it couldn't uninstall fglrx
<gantrixx> so maybe it partially removed it
<gantrixx> there are some weird things with 10.10
<hypatia> that is mega weird
<gantrixx> well that was it
<MattQC> I've always been an Ubuntu type, but wanted to give Fedora a look see with the new release
<hypatia> how's that been working, MattQC ?
<MattQC> hypatia: back
<hypatia> wb
<MattQC> hypatia: Thanks. Now chatting from Pidgin, via Windows :(
<hypatia> :(
<hypatia> at least it's pidgin!
<MattQC> Okay, I am going to ditch Fedora I think, and head back to Ubuntu
<MattQC> Yes yes, indeed
<hypatia> welcome back, i guess? :)
<MattQC> I´ve become used to XChat however
<MattQC> yes yes
<MattQC> Just easier to configure the installer, and on my ThinkPad too
<MattQC> checked power consumption on the other distro via PowerTop, and it´s about the same
<MattQC> I am going to head to bed shortly however. It´s almost 2am here in Montréal
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-31
<BluesKaj> Hey all
 * bregma is at UDS listening to Jono talk
 * bregma is now listening to Mark making his big announcements
<bregma> :q!
<bregma> it's now official -- Ubuntu will be available on phones, tablets. TVs, and in-car...
<khoover> hey, seem to be having a problem with network manager; likes to say i'm connected, act like i'm connected, but nothing can connect.
<khoover> requires killing and restarting the process to get the network working aggain
<dscassel> khoover: I've had a couple problems with NetworkManager since 11.10, but not that specifically...
<DarwinSurvivor> khoover: is that related to your static-ip issue?
<khoover> DarwinSurvivor, doubtful, was acting up even before then. and the network speed's cleared up
<khoover> seems like when i put too much through it, the network just decides to give up, or something
<DarwinSurvivor> khoover: hmm, that sounds like the router needed a reboot then
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-01
<khoover> DarwinSurvivor, why would it? only affecting this bloody thing.
 * FiReSTaRT trying to start a geek-fight and learn a bit from it.. here's the cause:
<FiReSTaRT> Unity 11.10 or Gnome 3.2?
<DarwinSurvivor> khoover: did you have any other machines using wireless?
<DarwinSurvivor> FiReSTaRT: Using gnome-shell here, but it's kind of glitchy (refresh stuff)
<FiReSTaRT> thanks DarwinSurvivor.. i am almost tempted to give kde another shot.. but first.. sleep.. good night :)
<khoover> DarwinSurvivor, yeah, they all seem to run fine
<DarwinSurvivor> khoover: hmm. good for now, but things "fixing themselves" always make me nervous...
<khoover> DarwinSurvivor, they're all windows boxes, and it's just this one ubuntu computer that's haywire. installed ubuntu as soon as i got it
<DarwinSurvivor> well, there's not much you can do about it unless you can get the problem to come up again.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<TheProf> Hello.  I hope everyone is well.  I need some help please with remote access for Ubuntu. I'm running 10.04 and the remote desktop manager says remote access can only be given from localhost.
<TheProf> How can I access it from another Ubuntu machine on the same LAN?
<dscassel> TheProf: What protocol? VNC?
<Ve2dmn> The remote access client is VNC
<dscassel> TheProf: If you're dealing with Windows, you need something that supports RDP. In 11.04, your best choice is probably a package called gnome-rdp.
<dscassel> (gnome-rdp went away in 11.10 for some reason.  So I've switched to a new thing called Remmina).
<TheProf> Thanks for responding. Is this on the server I'm trying to access?
<TheProf> better description: trying to access my laptop from my desktop.
<TheProf> Both Ubuntu 10.04.  I've been able to access other machines from the desktop no problem, just not this laptop.
<dscassel> TheProf: You've turned on remote desktop sharing from the laptop?  In Remote Desktop Preferences?
<Ve2dmn> Did you enable the Remote desktop feature and did you check "ask for permission?
<TheProf> In the remote desktop preferences I see it only allows connections from localhost
<Ve2dmn> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<Ve2dmn> That article was written in Dec 2006, but the basic concept is still valid :)
<TheProf> Ve2dmn, Checking it now
<TheProf> OK that is fairly straightforward.
<TheProf> I have done it before successfully on other machines.  The issue here is that it is rejecting the request.
<TheProf> I'm not sure if it's a firewall issue or something else.
<TheProf> Since it is indicating that it will only allow localhost connections.
<TheProf> vncviewer from another machine is also showing the error 'connection refused'
<TheProf> Ve2dmn, in that same article you sent me, there is an image under the heading 'For Security' -- in it there is a blue link 'vncviewer Ubuntu-desktop:0' - on mine it says localhost
<Ve2dmn> Do you know what "localhost" means?
<TheProf> Ve2dmn, I do yes.  It is basically telling me I can only access it through itself.
<TheProf> So therefore it's not reachable via the LAN
<Ve2dmn> what did you used as a command on your desktop?
<TheProf> vncviewer 192.168.1.201
<TheProf> which is the ping-able address of the laptop
<Ve2dmn> Does it say localhost:0 or localhost:1 ?
<TheProf> Ve2dmn, Neither actually. Just 'locahost'
<Ve2dmn> and if you list process on the laptop is there any "vncserver" or anything similar?
<TheProf> Ve2dmn, I'll check now
<Ve2dmn> do a 'sudo netstat -anp'
<TheProf> a 'ps aux | grep vnc' shows me nothing.
<TheProf> I'll try netstat now
<Ve2dmn> actually, more like a 'sudo netstat -anp | grep 590'
<TheProf> Ve2dmn, nothing for port 590
<Ve2dmn> netstat -anp:
<Ve2dmn> a for all
<Ve2dmn> n for numeric ports
<Ve2dmn> p for 'list process'
<Ve2dmn> and you're looking for port 5900
<TheProf> Ve2dmn, nothing for port 5900 either
<TheProf> could it be the actual server is not installed?
<TheProf> I thought it was by default.
<Ve2dmn> it's not starting, that's for sure
<Ve2dmn> log-off and re-login just to be sure
<Ve2dmn> (on the laptop)
<willwh> hi guys :))
<willwh> you're trying to connect between ubuntu machines?
<TheProf> Yes I am.
<TheProf> Just logging in again.
<Ve2dmn> yeah, but his vncserver (the ubuntu remote desktop) is not starting
<Ve2dmn> found something online (in a forum):
<Ve2dmn> "
<Ve2dmn> I had this problem on my wife's laptop. Drove me batty for hours. In the  end it turned out I didn't have the remote desktop service starting at  boot.
<Ve2dmn> I pulled up the start up apps menu and clicked the box to allow remote desktop to start at boot.
<Ve2dmn> "
<willwh> sounds about right.
<TheProf> Isn't that the remote desktop manager?
<TheProf> What's the specific name of the service? I'll check with chkconfig to see if the service is set to launch.
<Ve2dmn> probably something related to 'vnc' or 'vino'. Can't remember which one...
<TheProf> Vino
<TheProf> just found it using apt - that's the one installed
<TheProf> No service listing for vino
<willwh> is it started?
<Ve2dmn> it should be started at logon, not boot
<willwh> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<willwh> just to be sure
<Ve2dmn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<TheProf> willwh, same link Ve2dmn gave me a bit earlier :)
<Ve2dmn> in the vino section
<willwh> ah ok
<Ve2dmn> try 'netstat -anp | grep vino'
<TheProf> Ve2dmn,  Eww...you've got to use gconftool to activate remote access according to that wiki
<Ve2dmn> sadly, that might be your only choise
<TheProf> Ve2dmn, netstat vino shows 8 options, none of the the port we need
<TheProf> Argh.
<TheProf> gconfigtool did not work.
<TheProf> iptables --list shows everything being accepted
<Ve2dmn> 'netstat -anp | grep vino'
<Ve2dmn> sudo that command, sorry
<TheProf> Ve2dmn, Yup - 8 entries.
<TheProf> But not for port 5900
<TheProf> Bingo!
<TheProf> Some progress.
<TheProf> I had to manually run the vino-server
<TheProf> /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<TheProf> then the remote desktop preferences showed that I can access it using the IP of the laptop
<Ve2dmn> thus, it should be started at log-on
<TheProf> ...and I was able to access it from the desktop.  Well that was horrible.
<TheProf> Ve2dmn, right.
<TheProf> But it doesn't seem to be.  What's the best way to run that command each time on login?
<Ve2dmn> Not sure what is wrong then... sorry
<TheProf> Ve2dmn, essentially it's not autostarting.  Which is fine as I can start it manually for now.  Is there a recommended way to have a program automatically start?
<Ve2dmn> http://jakeyoon.com/2008/11/19/enable-vino-vnc-server-for-login-manager-gdm-in-ubuntu/ ?
<TheProf> Ve2dmn, great.  Thanks very much for all your help!
<Ve2dmn> Thank my boss for not giving me a hard time doing this at work...
<TheProf> My thanks to your boss also!
<dscassel> Thanks from me too, Ve2dmn :)
<Ve2dmn> bah... I sort of do this for a living....
<TheProf> I am a biology person so I don't at all.
<tboy9999> Good afternoon!
<tboy9999> has anyone tried accessing this channel from an iPad with an IRC client?
<willwh> tboy9999: iSSH is your friend :P
<willwh> I run screen & irssi on my server - and simply connect to it using iSSH :)
<willwh> on ipod, ipad, iphone etc
<willwh> I don't see why what kind of device you are using has ANYTHING to do with it
<willwh> the only thing that matters is your IRC client works ;
<tboy9999> What about Colloquy
<tboy9999> Looked up iSSH - thanks!  looks good
<willwh> uh
<willwh> uh oh
<BobJonkman> 20 minutes to the  IRC meeting.
<BobJonkman> Can /you/ hold your breath that long?
<dscassel> Uh... no.
 * BobJonkman is in Kwartzlab for the Ubuntu-ca IRC
 * BobJonkman forgot to bring the 11.04 Ubuntu disks again...
<BobJonkman> Q: Who distributes the System76 Ubuntu stickers?
<dscassel> Oh, yeah. I've got 11.10 CDs at home.  Need to bring those to the Hour on Friday.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Me. :D
<dscassel> Hakimsherriff should have some too.
<BobJonkman> Five minutes...
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-02
<dscassel> ...
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel! Welcome! | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | WikiPage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Welcome to the IRC Meeting, now in progress!
<BobJonkman> We're off.
<BobJonkman> er, On!
<dscassel> Meeting time!
<BobJonkman> Agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-11-01
<dscassel> Mass call! DavidLevin Kamondelious sipherdee zeroedout kenjy MylesBraithwaite starcraftman cagordon genii-around khoover NoSu starcraftman cdbs jaguar KombuchaKip pangolin txwikinger cyphermox jaguar Kulag rgreening DarwinSurvivor Jeruvy lborda ryanakca willwh
<KombuchaKip> dscassel: Sorry, busy.
<dscassel> KombuchaKip: No worries.
<khoover> dscassel, ello ello ello
<khoover> mildly busy, but i can listen in
<dscassel> Please introduce yourselves. Where are you. What do you do, want to do, or like about Ubuntu?
<dscassel> khoover: Sounds good. :)
<txwikinger> hello
<dscassel> I'm Darcy.  I'm a LoCo contact for Ubuntu Canada.
<dscassel> Oh, and I'm in Waterloo, Ontario.
 * genii-around sips
<dscassel> Hey, genii-around :)
<BobJonkman> I'm Bob Jonkman, usually from Elmira, just north of Waterloo, but have come down to Kwartzlab in Kitchener to attend the IRC IRL.  Just a general Ubuntu Enthusiast.
 * txwikinger is Ralph Janke, also contact for Ubuntu Canada LoCo contact and also in Waterloo, Ontario
<khoover> I'm Ken. I'm a student in high school atm, planning on getting into computer science/philosophy (cognitive science?).
<khoover> From Markham, Ontario*
<cagordon> Howdy: in sunny Waterloo, fiddle with confusers, and by-and-large it works
<genii-around> I'm Michael Kaulbach, Ubuntu Canada member in Toronto
<cagordon> BTW, I'm Gordon
<khoover> so, meeting...
<dscassel> Hi Gordon. :)
<dscassel> Have we met?
 * genii-around makes more coffee, passes the mugs around
<BobJonkman> (it's really busy at Kwartzlab, people keep coming up and *talking* to us!)
 * khoover pulls out the green flask
<cagordon> Me thinks so, dcassel, at kwlug, and once at kwartzlab
<dscassel> Agenda here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-11-01
<cagordon> s/dcassel/dscassel
<genii-around> Delegation of jobs...
<dscassel> cagordon: Cool. Remind me the next time you se me so I can put a face to a name. :)
<dscassel> Delegation or creation... :)
<cagordon> Be my pleasure. Next monday maybe?
<BobJonkman> I've volunteered for Secretary of the Posterior
<dscassel> I sent an email to the mailing list a while ago, asking for help.
 * khoover nominates self for Minister of Silly Walks
<dscassel> BobJonkman's stepped up to help with meetings...
 * txwikinger thinks BobJonkman just wants to have a present on the Secretary Day
<cagordon> dscassel was probably *flooded* with replies...
<dscassel> Tek Ang (rugbeeprop) offered to help with the website.
<dscassel> cagordon: Some. Some is good.
<genii-around> dscassel: I got the mass call as I was preparing for a Toronto Freenet Annual General Meeting tomorrow night, so I'm a bit jumbled
<dscassel> genii-around: No worries. Come and go as you need to. :)
<genii-around> dscassel: Thanks!
<dscassel> The other jobs I'd asked for were meeting chair (ie, doing what I'm doing now) and Team Reports.
<dscassel> And, of course, local event coordinator.
<dscassel> Where you coordinate events. Locally. :)
<dscassel> I've been really slack on team reports the last few months.
<dscassel> And the sad thing is it's a really easy job.
<razorgoto> I think genii and I might do something here in Toronto.
<dscassel> Just look at the LoCo directory and copy it into the wiki.
<dscassel> razorgoto: Awesome!!!
<razorgoto> There is a wiki????
<dscassel> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam
<genii-around> razorgoto: You can email me anytime at mystic-scientist<at>ubuntu.com if you like
<razorgoto> I will, M.
<dscassel> Team reports are here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/TeamReports
<dscassel> razorgoto, genii-around: You saw Gord on the mailing list saying he'd "love to get involved in a Toronto" group, right? :D
<genii-around> dscassel: Possibly < doesn't like to admit he doesn't scour them all >
<dscassel> You're welcome to come up with your own job too.  Anything that makes Ubuntu better or supports the community.
<razorgoto> errr.... sure, Darcy...
<dscassel> :D
<txwikinger> Nobody needs to ask for permission to do something :)
<txwikinger> It just would be nice if things that are done appear in the team report
<BobJonkman> Do we need to worry about using the Ubuntu name or logo in stuff we do?
<dscassel> ...true...
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Not if you're doint it as part of the LoCo.
<txwikinger> Canonical is very permissable
<genii-around> BobJonkman: I imagine not if the something you're doing is legal....
<BobJonkman> ...and it's part of the LoCo if it appears in the Team Report, right?
<txwikinger> The trademark is for usage by the community as long it is part of the Ubuntu community and not for commercial usage
<dscassel> General community stuff is probably cool too.
<txwikinger> And it would be good to keep the activities compliant with the CoC
<txwikinger> (Code of Conduct)
<razorgoto> Cool
<genii-around> Heh, yes
<dscassel> Right.
<razorgoto> Man. There is already a Toronto page with content? Did not know....
<dscassel> I'll probably keep hounding people for help from time to time..
<dscassel> razorgoto: It's the old Toronto team from ~2006. MylesBraithwaite et al.
<dscassel> Feel free to update that page to reflect modern reality. :)
<razorgoto> Maybe we should just blow away the old content -- a reboot.
<dscassel> As I don't see anyone jumping up and down to help (Torontonians aside :), I'll move on...
<dscassel> Province teams.
<BobJonkman> razorgoto: Don't blow old content away.  Still useful as a record of past events
<BobJonkman> Besides, my immortal pixel are in there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Toronto/GustyGibbonReleaseParty
<genii-around> razorgoto: The Toronto page though seems long abandoned. I can't find any current/former members here at meeting at Linuxcaffe for instance
<razorgoto> BobJonkman: Lol. You look so young back then.
<dscassel> Okay, so in a LoCo council session yesterday, Laura Czajkowski suggested that Canada was too big for a single LoCo team and should be split up.
<genii-around> dscassel: Are we even represented in provinces other than Quebec, Ontario, and BC ?
<razorgoto> Anybody here from the Atlantic provinces?
<khoover> dscassel, there's 32 total people here. if we split it up, about half are going to be empty rooms
<dscassel> razorgoto: Since I've been keeping track, we had one fellow in a meeting from Newfoundland.
<genii-around> Well, the Vancouver ppl already operate like some separate entity anyhow
<dscassel> khoover: Yeah.
<dscassel> The thing s, ubuntu-ca is two things: A couple city teams in Southern Ontario, and an online community across the country.
<txwikinger> Well.. Let's put some things in perspective
<cagordon> I would question Laura about how she came to the conclusion, "too big." Surely not based upon volume of postings!
<khoover> so why do it? makes no sense to split it up into infinitesimally small groups. it's not calculus.
<txwikinger> The official LoCo is an entity in relation to the LoCo Council
<dscassel> That online community includes people from Quebec and Vancouver, which have active LoCos.
<txwikinger> Nothing prevents LoCos to work together and share resources
<dscassel> I don't really have a problem calling the real-life things we're doing Ubuntu Ontario, but I don't wan tot lose the online community, sparse as it is.
<txwikinger> The question of big was about the geographic area of Canada
<txwikinger> In some ways it is probably my fault that the whole issue came up
<razorgoto> How is Ubuntu-QC working out? I am not up on them.
<txwikinger> I mentioned several weeks ago in some discussion about how to do things in LoCo, that LoCos have very different cricumstances
 * genii-around slides pangolin a coffee
<dscassel> razorgoto: ubuntu-qc is centered around Montreal.  they're cool.  I met some of them this summer.
<txwikinger> And that it is easy to drive to an event anywhere in Ireland (where Laura is original from), but this is not possible in Canada
<cagordon> An american friend pointed out once, to me, that there are more people in California then Canada, so I don't think geographical area should be the reason to fragment.
<txwikinger> Similarly, it is not as easy to distribute CDs from one local place in Canada, as it is from one place in Ireland, or England
<dscassel> Laura's motivation seems to be around standardizing the LoCos, creating some sort of consistency.
<txwikinger> Well geography is important
<genii-around> dscassel: Is there much contact with the west coast guys? More coordination would be cool
<dscassel> cagordon: Yup.
<txwikinger> InI cannot just go to Alberta or Labrador to help a local event there
<razorgoto> If geography is the issue, then Ontario is a lot closer then Quebec...
<txwikinger> If you think on a European country or a state in US this is more possible
<txwikinger> Not entirely, but more
<dscassel> genii-around: willwh is in Victoria. KombuchaKip is in Vancouver.  People participate in the online community without a problem, as I see it.
<razorgoto> oops I meant ontario is closer to quebec than BC
<dscassel> Thing is, if there's a group in Thunder Bay, they're no less remote to me than Winnipeg or Calgary. It's going to take a flight for me to get to them if I need to.  Or a few days of driving.
<txwikinger> If the LoCo Council decide to split up, there can be more teams be accepted as official LoCos and more swag can be given to us
<dscassel> razorgoto: That's why I was able to mee twith ubuntu-qc people this summer. :)
<razorgoto> From the look of the wiki, it looks like there used to be a LoCo and then there are like local teams.
<txwikinger> How we organise ourself otherwise is up to us
<BobJonkman> OTOH, I've been to a couple of Ubuntu Release Parties in Toronto, and am planning one in Hamilton (both over an hour away from here)
<txwikinger> The LoCo Council does not interfere how we run. Even if they would try, let them come here and find us first ;)
<dscassel> txwikinger: That's assuming more teams are active enough to be approved.  Right now only Ontario, Quebec and Vancouver would qualify (with certain caveats about Vancouver)
<razorgoto> Can there still be a Ubuntu-ca and a Ubuntu-ON?
<cagordon> Still, no compelling argument to fragment that which is already struggling to hang together...
<txwikinger> dscassel: True, hence it is really a mood point
<dscassel> razorgoto: I don't know yet.  There is an ubuntu-us website.
<txwikinger> razorgoto: you mean in form of website?
<dscassel> I don't particulary want to maintain ubuntu-ca-on and ubuntu-ca sites.
<razorgoto> Website and recognized organization.
<txwikinger> I would say yes.. not every team that has a website with an official ubuntu domain is an official LoCo
<txwikinger> well.. not recognised organisation
<genii-around> razorgoto: The standard convention is ubuntu-countrycode-state/or/province   but of course ubuntu-qc already puts that into another area of question
<txwikinger> that would be on province level then
<razorgoto> I meant what you said, txtwikinger. Official LoCo.
<dscassel> Hold on, kwartzlab sprung a leak. :(
<razorgoto> Oooops.
 * cagordon grabbs bailing can!
<txwikinger> So far we never had official LoCos part of another official LoCo
<txwikinger> in general it was always one LoCo per country
<txwikinger> with the exception of the US which has one LoCo per staate
<txwikinger> state
<genii-around> txwikinger: Yes, thay have for instance ubuntu-us-ca for California
<genii-around> *they
<txwikinger> yep
<khoover> dscassel, iceberg?
<txwikinger> but there is no US LoCo
<willwh> hi :)
<txwikinger> hi willwh
<razorgoto> to be honest. I am not sure what advantage can be had from separation.
<cagordon> Howdy willwh
<khoover> willwh...will wheaton?
<razorgoto> besides more swag.
<razorgoto> Hi! Willwh
 * genii-around slides willwh an Ubuntu Canada mug of coffee
<txwikinger> razorgoto: Yes. that's it
<txwikinger> I see no real difference
<willwh> khoover: no :)
<BobJonkman> So how do the Waterloo and Toronto local groups fit in?  Ubuntu-ca-on-kw ?
<willwh> william wilson hetherington :)
<txwikinger> official LoCos make it easy for the LoCo Council to have contacts
<razorgoto> I gotta go. I am about to get locked up in my office.
<khoover> willwh, aw, bugger. was gonna ask about the arm.
<willwh> hahah
<willwh> I get asked that all the time
<txwikinger> it is purely a structure that they know who is where
<txwikinger> How people do things within LoCos or in association with neighboring LoCos is a local decision
<txwikinger> We have i.e. and (inofficial) LoCo called Kubuntu-de
<BobJonkman> I think the fear has been expressed that without, say Ubuntu-ca-AB there might be people in Alberta who won't even consider the Ubuntu community.
 * dscassel is a little nervous about the steam and water coming from that pipe from the boiler...
<dscassel> but I'm back!
<txwikinger> it is called de for Germany, but actually it is all German speaking countries in Europe
<txwikinger> Austria, Switzerland, Germany etc
<dscassel> Hi willwh :)
<BobJonkman> But if everyone is under the Ubuntu-ca umbrella everyone is included, whether there is other provincial representation or not
<willwh> yo :))
<willwh> I just set mpd up again
<willwh> such win
<dscassel> BobJonkman: I recommend Ubuntu Waterloo
<dscassel> I'd suggest Ubuntu KW, but Kuwait has dibs on that
<txwikinger> Currently it is not a real issue, when we have people in Alberta, or whereever, they can get CDs direct from canonical without having to go through ubuntu-ca
<txwikinger> However, they would have to first be approved to be a functioning LoCo
<genii-around> txwikinger: Ship-It is no longer active
<khoover> txwikinger, BobJonkman, why not have a national LoCo, w/ provincial heads?
<dscassel> genii-around: Ship-it will ship CDs only to LoCos.
<dscassel> (approved LoCos.
<BobJonkman> txwikinger: But how does Canonical know about Alberta folks?  And how do Alberta folks get in touch with Canonical?
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Alberta would have to become an approved LoCo.
<BobJonkman> And what's to stop me from setting up an Ubuntu-Bob ?
<txwikinger> They hhave to apply with the LoCo council
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Not much, really.
 * genii-around applies for Ubuntu-Bob 
<cagordon> and if the alberta folks contacted canonical, would they gently point them in the direction of ubuntu-ca?
<BobJonkman> I think the idea of having to apply with the LoCo council is pretty intimidating.
<txwikinger> BobJonkman: if you can convince the LoCo council that Bob is a candian province and can show the activities ... more power to you
<genii-around> cagordon: I suspect that would be the case, unless we subdivided
<dscassel> Official Canonical stuff (like the LoCo directory) would only show actual LoCo teams, though.  Like Ontario, Quebec, or Vancouver.
<dscassel> If people in other provinces wanted to be listed, they'd need to organize.
<txwikinger> Which is funny already.. all would be under Ubuntu-ca if the policy was applied consistently
<dscassel> Which might not be a bad thing, but I don't see a lot of interest present. (prove me wrong, folks! :D)
<txwikinger> I think we are worried to much about nothing.. I do not see that it would really influence anything we do
<txwikinger> We can do anything we want or need to do either way
<genii-around> txwikinger: Yes, exactly
<dscassel> I know. This is mostly bureaucratic nonsense that doesn't have that big an impact on the reality on the ground.
<dscassel> I do worry about things like the mailing list.
<txwikinger> Nothying stops us to have a ubuntu-ca mailing list, a ubuntu-ca IRC channel etc
<dscassel> And I'm less likely to be able to harass people in Victora or Calgary to run events...
<khoover> half the reason i love 'buntu; admin going in the wrong direction? **** em and fork.
<dscassel> khoover: That's the spirit. :)
<txwikinger> Well.. as I said.. LoCos are just a structure for communication with the LoCo council
<txwikinger> there is nothing in it that people need to be worried about in regard of doing anything on the ground
<genii-around> It's more a matter of: If we split will Canonical mail us stuff directly or do we have to figure out how to get it here from Kitchener?
<BobJonkman> So, we do nothing about the request for provincial LoCos?
<txwikinger> If we grow enough and have 200mio users, we might even start to see hierachies where country LoCos will be the councils for city LoCos .. who knows
<txwikinger> we will see when it happens
<dscassel> It kind of annoys me that in order to do what we think is best for the community we need to work *around* structures that are nominally there to help us.
<txwikinger> genii-around: There would still be one Ontario LoCo
<dscassel> genii-around: They won't recognize city teams.  It'd have to be provinces.  But we can alternate CD shipments if that helps.
<genii-around> txwikinger: Yep.. I'm thinking about the poor Albertans or Nunavitites, etc...
<txwikinger> dscassel: that is called politics and is something you find in every group of people that is big enough
<txwikinger> Would it be better if the LoCo council would come to us, and ask as for advice or let us make the decision - maybe
<Jeruvy> Nunavities?  Sorry I just got to the computer ;)
 * genii-around smacks oracology Fix your connection!
<txwikinger> I just say we are spending a lot of time and worries on something that has a mininal impact
<dscassel> Hey, Jeruvy :)
<Jeruvy> I agree with that.
<Jeruvy> Hi dscassel
<cagordon> agree with twwikinger
<BobJonkman> Jeruvy: we're discussing having a provincial Ubuntu LoCo structure.
<BobJonkman> not much uptake from us here.
<dscassel> I know I'm fretting a bit, but "worry" is too strong, I think.
<BobJonkman> In practice, we seem to have a national Ubuntu-ca LoCo, with city groups.
<willwh> yup
<dscassel> I'm mostly reacting to a change made without any obvious value, that will introduce unneccesary complications.
<dscassel> (not that the change has been made yet, mind you...)
<Jeruvy> I think you have a valid concern.
<cagordon> dscassel: "Chill, bro." This too, will pass.
<dscassel> cagordon: Totally chill. The boiler's busted. :)
<cagordon> :)
<genii-around> So basically we don't have enough groups Canada-wide to support such a structure anyhow and no immediate benefit is apparent
<dscassel> BobJonkman: I'm pushing for greater recognition of city groups, but that's a tough argument becuase it's been ongoing for a while and people are pretty entrenched..
<dscassel> I think actually recognizing city teams would help get them off the ground, though.
<txwikinger> Well. canonical does not want to have to deal with 100s of thousands of city groups
<genii-around> txwikinger: That's a pretty valid concern
<dscassel> genii-around: I don't think we need any more sturcture to support Canada than we'd need to support Ontario.
<BobJonkman> So could city groups deal exclusively with the Ubuntu-ca group?
<txwikinger> I think city groups will come when we have a lot more people that participate in LoCos
<BobJonkman> Then Canonical only needs to deal with one entity
<cagordon> ubuntu-ca-kw, for example?
<dscassel> BobJonkman: That's my suggestion.  Or, rather, the city groups get together to *become* the ubuntu-ca group.
<BobJonkman> But it would be good to get enough CDs without having Darcy ship them all over
<txwikinger> and they will then probably rather contacting their country LoCo then the Ubuntu LoCo council directly
<dscassel> cagordon: yeah.
<BobJonkman> Darcy == dscassel
<dscassel> Hi. :)
<txwikinger> cagordon: Go to #ubuntu-ca-kw :)
<genii-around> Heh
<dscassel> BobJonkman: They're only ever going to ship one box per loco. And all my CDs have stayed within Ontario so far. So no difference there.
<txwikinger> ok.. I think we can wrap up this issue
<BobJonkman> So that may be the one advantage to provincial LoCos, enough disks for all the city groups
<dscassel> txwikinger: Yeah, my thoughs exactly.
<genii-around> Have we reached some consensus on whether people think this is a good or bad idea?
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Only if other provinces get approved.
<BobJonkman> -1
<txwikinger> I think it is clear that nobody here sees the urgent need for the change, but if the LoCo council does not have anything better to do, it does not stop us from anything either
<dscassel> txwikinger: ^_^;
<genii-around> Next item?  (past events) :P
<dscassel> Right!
<dscassel> Okay, FSOSS was pretty awesome.
<BobJonkman> Great party at Kwartzlab for the Ubuntu Release party!
<dscassel> Next year we need to get a table.
<dscassel> It's a lot cheaper than I'd thought it was.
<BobJonkman> Sorry I missed FSOSS; son's graduation...
<pangolin> little late but +1 to provincial loco teams.
<genii-around> Hi pangolin :)
<pangolin> heya genii-around :) thanks for the coffee up there btw
<genii-around> pangolin: Of course you -qc people would feel that way... ( just kidding )
<dscassel> pangolin: I'm not going to jump on you, but would you mind elaborating? what value do you see in moving to province teams?
<genii-around> pangolin: anytime
<dscassel> pangolin: Ah. :) Quebec is awesome! Don't ever change.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: How's the Kitchener Ubuntu Hours going?
<pangolin> dscassel: well, because I am in Montreal it has been a lot easier for me to be involved in my loco team because we have our -qc team. I think that many people in other provinces would benefit and perhaps get more involved if they had a team that is close by and like minded people to meet up with but I believe the the -ca team needs to also stick around and help guide the locos.
<BobJonkman> Lots of people there last month.  Some with computers, some without.
<BobJonkman> @chaslinux has another one planned for this Friday, same time, same place.
<dscassel> pangolin: I don't disagree with this. :)
<Rarsa> hi
<dscassel> BobJonkman: I'll actually be there this week!
 * Rarsa listening in the background
<dscassel> Hi, Rarsa :D
<BobJonkman> Is that Rarsa as in @rarsamx ?
<genii-around> Rarsa: Hello, welcome to the Ubuntu Canada meeting in progress!
<Rarsa> yes
<dscassel> Rarsa was also at FSOSS. :D
<genii-around> Cool.
<BobJonkman> Great presentation by both Rarsa and dscassel, I heard
<dscassel> Upcoming events!
<dscassel> Kitchener Ubuntu Hour this Friday as mentioned...
<dscassel> And I think that's about it...?
<txwikinger> Toronto Drupal Camp will be Nov 12/13
<genii-around> Well, the UDS is also currently going on as well but I'm not sure we're represented
<dscassel> UDS is on this week!
<pangolin> dscassel: just want to be clear. I don't want the Canadian team to go away but I would like to see more provincial teams. Ubuntu Hours people, start doing them!.
<BobJonkman> There should be a Waterloo Ubuntu Hour in November too.
<dscassel> genii-around: I'm participating remotely, and I'm not too busy with work.
<BobJonkman> If no-one volunteers then I'll do it.
<txwikinger> http://2011.drupalcamptoronto.org/
<dscassel> BobJonkman: That would be helpful. :)
<genii-around> txwikinger: Nice
<dscassel> BobJonkman: I'll probably be there. It's hard for me to commit to organizing things these day.s
<BobJonkman> The NaNoWriMo's will be at Whole Lota Gelata on the 16th...
<dscassel> pangolin: I'd love to see that too, actually. But if I've got to organize Ubuntu Canada *and* Ubuntu Ontario, I'm less enthusiastic. :)
<genii-around> For the interested: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/   is the UDS schedule. They have some presentations which will be streamed
<dscassel> genii-around: Right, thanks. :)
<pangolin> dscassel: delegate.
<dscassel> pangolin: Working on it. :)
<dscassel> that was item #1 on the agenda. :D
<genii-around> Wasn't one of the earlier subjects on delegat.... nevermind Darcy mentioned it now
<pangolin> I might be wrong but genii-around has nothing to do :P
<Jeruvy> I agree with pangolin :)
<dscassel> :)
<txwikinger> ok.. let's wrap this up
<genii-around> pangolin: I'm currently assigned to sifting through all of ubottu's factoids and cleaning them up... also I am supposed to be preparing right now for a Toronto Freenet Annual General Meeting tomorrow night
 * txwikinger needs to go and do some stuff
<dscassel> Yeah, we're over time.
 * dscassel slides genii-around a fresh cup
<dscassel> Thanks for coming out folks!
<pangolin> dscassel: curious about what brought on this discussion about the locos ? has there been complaints or something?
<Rarsa> or ideas?
<dscassel> pangolin: No, a LoCo council session yesterday.
<Rarsa> or is that in the meeting log?
<txwikinger> feel free to stick around and talk more, but I suggest the official meeting is closed now
<genii-around> I second the motion!
<dscassel> I'm sticking around, but I may need to find the building super.
<pangolin> dscassel: ah, well if people want to start loco's in other provinces that is great.
<cagordon> ...and a good discussion was had by all
<genii-around> For the interested: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/FactoidCleanup is currently what's occupying a fair portion of my time during the day when I'm not working...
<dscassel> pangolin: Absolutely! If there were people who wanted to do that, I'd be all over it.
<pangolin> easiest way to get started is Ubuntu Hours.
<dscassel> But right now, it's just the LC wanting to enforce consistency by renaming Ubuntu Canada to Ubuntu Ontario.
<Rarsa> Ok, with the meeting over, BobJonkman, were you at FSOSS? I don't remember seeing you
<BobJonkman> ... and the next Ubuntu Hour is: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1392/detail/
<BobJonkman> Sorry Rarsa, coudn't make it.  My son's high school graduation was that Friday
<pangolin> but Ubuntu Canada also coordinates the existing Canadian teams, so it is more then just Ontario.
<Rarsa> OH, dscassel and me presented on Saturday
<txwikinger> FSOSS was super... I can't wait for next year's
<BobJonkman> Saturday!  i thought that was for the unconference!
<dscassel> pangolin: I do worry a little bit that the existence of Ubuntu Canada fills a void that people might be otherwise compelled to fill.
<pangolin> if it wasn't for Darcy we would have no idea what goes on in the rest of Canada hehe
 * dscassel blushes.
<Rarsa> The unconference started at 2:00
<Rarsa> dcassel, it seems that Mark S agrees with me regarding moving to portable devices :D
<Rarsa> it feels good to be validated
<dscassel> I was pretty happy about the FSOSS unconference part, actually.
<dscassel> Only a half-dozen people showed up for my 9am Saturday talk.
<pangolin> ok late dinner for me and thank you for all the hard work folks :)
<dscassel> The unconference part allowed for a bunch more discussion (even though I couldn't show my slides)
<genii-around> pangolin: Night! See you tomorrow as usual....
<dscassel> Bon apetit, pangolin :)
<Rarsa> I think that the unconference was lively
<BobJonkman> Gee, I thought the FSOSS workshops were all on Thursday, the presentations all on Friday, and Unconference on Saturday.
<txwikinger> I think FSOSS is traditionally more a conference for professionals so week days have more participants than Saturday .. wasn't it the first time with a Saturday?
<dscassel> BobJonkman: presentations Saturday morning as well
<Rarsa> Anyway BobJonkman, thanks again for encouraging me to submit the proposal :D
<dscassel> There was definitely a drop-off in attendance on Saturday.
<dscassel> And I'll reiterate: we definitely need a table next year.
<txwikinger> Unfortunately not all the traditional Linuxfest visitors have found their way to FSOSS yet
<genii-around> Damn. I should have went down.
<BobJonkman> I've been showing off SSH tunnelling to others
<BobJonkman> Learned it all at the knees of the master.
<Rarsa> You know what was cool?
<BobJonkman> Anyway, I've got to go.  Going out for dinner, gotta get there before it closes
<dscassel> Rarsa: What's cool? :)
<genii-around> BobJonkman: Tatu Ylonnen ?
<Rarsa> that I included BigBlueButton in my talk and Fred dixon was there http://fsoss.senecac.on.ca/2011/user/62
 * txwikinger met Fred
<Rarsa> see you BobJonkman
 * txwikinger needs to get some work done.. UDS and full day work is deficult to schedule into the same day
<dscassel> Rarsa: He was in my Ubuntu canada talk too.
<dscassel> Offered help if we wanted to do online training or whatever. :)
<Rarsa> Thayt is cool
<Rarsa> CU txwikinger
 * genii-around gets back to Freenet AGM preparations
<txwikinger> cu Rarsa
<Rarsa> well, time for me to go too
<Rarsa> have a good night y'all
<cagordon> night!
<Guest5016> hey every 1
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel! Welcome! | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | WikiPage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<genii-around> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey genii-around , my other pc's bios balked when it didn't find a graphics card, a rookie mistake on my part . i forgot to reset the bios to the onboard before removing the pci nvidia
<BluesKaj> so the psu is fine
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Well, good that it didn't turn out to be anything major!
<genii-around> ( just annoying to track down )
<BluesKaj> I thought at first that the bios would revert to the onboard by default, but no such luck :)
<BobJonkman> The minutes from last night's IRC meeting are online: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-11-01#line-15
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-03
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Oh no! I'll be in Toronto for an Eclipse Demo Camp on the 16th.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dscassel> FYI, the LoCo council session discussing splitting Canada into province teams (ie, renaming to Ubuntu Ontario) is on now in #ubuntu-uds-bonaire4
<dscassel> Listen in here: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/bonaire4.ogg.m3u
<dscassel> They're talking about language teams now.
<dscassel> Nothing good will come of it, but I'm seriously debating a rant on the planet.
<BluesKaj> dscassel:  http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/bonaire4.ogg.m3u , crashes firefox when i try ro run it.
<dscassel> BluesKaj: Yeah, genii-around was saying the same thing.
<dscassel> It's over now anyway.
<BluesKaj> ok
<dscassel> They weren't paying any attention ot the irc channel. :/
<dscassel> Just a bunch of people who aren't affected by the decision agreeing amongst themselves that it was a good idea.
<BluesKaj> dscassel:  which chat ?
<dscassel> THe LoCo council meeting about whether to split Canada (and Australia) into province teams.
<dscassel> They care way more about hypothical CD distribution than I do.
<dscassel> Hypothetical because if it goes ahead, there won't be any more teams.  Ubuntu Canada becomes Ubuntu Ontario, and that's it.
<genii-around> We don't get to autonomously decide what's best for ourselves?
<BluesKaj> heh, I contact some linux guys in sudbury and they were all redhat/fedora types , so I just let it go
<BluesKaj> contacted
<BluesKaj> there ewere only about 10-11 ppl in their "club"
<BluesKaj> BBL..
<FiReSTaRT> hey guys.. just a brief announcement (been busy as hell).. finally installed oneiric and went with KDE since i don't own a tablet :P
<BluesKaj> FiReSTaRT, lots of former gnome ppl are switching , but KDE has a few probs still altho nothing like the drastic changes on "ubuntu"
<dscassel> Sorry, back from lunch.
<dscassel> FiReSTaRT: I don't own a tablet either, but I'm a fan of unity.
<dscassel> Reason: Keyboard shortcuts rock.  Tablets don't have keyboards.
<dscassel> Anyway.
<dscassel> genii-around: Apparently not.
<dscassel> We'll see how it goes.
<dscassel> BluesKaj: Nothing wrong with Red Hat/Fedora people.
<dscassel> Although one of htem apparently took over the Mississauga Ubuntu Meet-up and essentially killed it.
<BluesKaj> dscassel, I didn't say there was anything wrong with them , but they could have told me and they did call themselves Linux when they really should have called it Redhat -Linux
<dscassel> BluesKaj: That's why I like calling things "Ubuntu." :)
<dscassel> Although, really, most of my events are "Debian-based ecosystem" events... 9_9
<dscassel> But all my stickers say Ubuntu on htem. :)
<genii-around> I wonder why all the uds audio feeds seem to be utter crap quality-wise. It all sounds like muttering to me
<dscassel> genii-around: Nobody gets close enough to the mic.
<dscassel> There was one joker who leaned into the mic at the end of a session and said "Boo!"
<dscassel> Practically blew out my eardrums. :P
<genii-around> Heh, bastard
<genii-around> I tried to listen to the one in bonaire5 on kubuntu accessibility ... mutter-mutter-mutter LOUD CROWD LAUGHING mutter-mutter .... etc
<dscassel> I've had to turn everything up way high and keep a finger near the volume controls...
<genii-around> bonaire3 looks intriguing
<dscassel> Everybody's on lunch now, right?
<dscassel> I'm kinda annoyed with the whole thing at this point. Plus, I've got work to do. :P
 * genii-around pretends not to hear the phone on his desk ringing 
<dscassel> heh. :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-04
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<sadsun> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj>  hi sadsun
<garym> I have a liveCD of 11.10, trying to configure networking, as soon as I select 'manual' the 'save' button grays out.  Is manual network setup forbidden on the liveCD?
<dscassel> garym: That doesn't sound right.
<dscassel> Might be better to ask #ubuntu.  We have some support ninjas in here sometimes, but the main support channel might be faster.
 * dscassel has a meeting in 5 minutes... ^^;
<garym> yeah, tried there, but it can get very busy and hard to catch replies ;)  I'm guessing the liveCD makes /etc/ read-only
<garym> trying from the cli just to see
<dscassel> Friendly reminder: Kitchener Ubuntu Hour tonight, if you happen to be in the area. http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1379/detail/
 * genii-around checks bus fares to Kitchener
<genii-around> dscassel: How far is it from where the Greyhound drops off?
<dscassel> About a block.
<dscassel> :)
<dscassel> (Get off at the Charles St Terminal)
<genii-around> dscassel: Cool. I thought the bus only maybe went to the Sportsworld location
<genii-around> dscassel: The soonest reasonable time I could get in after leaving work, getting a fast shower then catching bus would be 7:50
<dscassel> genii-around: It's been a while since I've done it, so you might want to ask them if they go to Charles St.
<dscassel> City bus connections to Sportsworld aren't fantastic.
<dscassel> genii-around: We'll be there past 8, I'm pretty sure. :)
<dscassel> And if you come up, I can give you a tour of Kwartzlab and everything. :D
<genii-around> Cool.
<genii-around> dscassel: I just talked to the Greyhound Customer Service here (they are tenants in the building I look after here).. they will issue me a one-way ticket for free, and I'll buy my Kitchener->Toronto
<BluesKaj> BBL...stuff to do
<dscassel> genii-around: Awesome. :D
<dscassel> Later, BluesKaj
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-05
<DarwinSurvivor> dscassel: I've used manual network config (static IP) in the installer before (11.04 at least). Sounds like a bug to me.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<FiReSTaRT> woot.. replacing kde's nm with gnome's fixed the wireless connectivity issues... i declare my install of kubuntu fully functional :P
<BluesKaj> FiReSTaRT, yeah, there some issues with the kde network manager , unfortunately it sucks mostly , dunno why the devs don't do more work on it if they want tyhe laptop crowd to use kubuntu
<FiReSTaRT> considering that we are cannibalizing the desktop segment bigtime
<FiReSTaRT> in my case it's not critical because i am plugged into one of the switches
<FiReSTaRT> but still nice to have
<FiReSTaRT> so i can for example connect to the local network via eth to access local resources and connect to another ap to access the internet via wifi
 * FiReSTaRT gives BobJonkman a TSI ^5 (i'm on cable though)
<BobJonkman> FiReSTaRT: Cable from TSI is acceptable
<FiReSTaRT> it better be.. the bell copper in my area is brutal
<FiReSTaRT> mostly bsw's with crumbling insulation
 * BobJonkman goes to the channel log to see what conversation he's interrupting
<FiReSTaRT> even at the bell box (conveniently placed in my yard) i can't get decent line stats
<FiReSTaRT> no worries, just general observations on how crappy knetworkmanager is and how replacing it with gnome's nm rocks :P
<BobJonkman> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/11/05/%23ubuntu-ca.html is strangely empty
<BluesKaj> FiReSTaRT, I have a belkin USB wifi adapter that worked well on 10.04 then I couldn't get any network manager to load it's modules / drivers and ndiswrapper was hopeless then in 11.10 the drivers finally worked rt2870, or 2780 , I've forgotten. In the meantime I reconnected the eth0 , and totally dumped NM in favour of the static lan IP and /etc/network/interfaces file running my internet connection
<FiReSTaRT> i run scripts on the work laptop
<FiReSTaRT> but i like having a nice and easy gui tool :P
<BluesKaj> we should start recommending the gnome nm in kubuntu , maybe that will get some attention
<FiReSTaRT> not a bad idea
<FiReSTaRT> wicd is the solution of choice but i
<BluesKaj> there's realy no excuse for the crappy knetwork manager or whatever it's called now
<FiReSTaRT> have never been a fan of it
<BluesKaj> wicd was borked for a while too
<FiReSTaRT> gnome nm has always worked well for me, so i never had a valid reason to look for an alternative
<FiReSTaRT> until i extended my middle finger to tablet de's like g3 and unity... unity is even relatively useful and could grow on my but it's restricted to a single distro
<BluesKaj> I tried unity ..not my cuppa tea
<BobJonkman> I've got a desktop on which I installed 11.10, and the Gnome NM isn't working.  Fiddled /etc/netwoking manually, and it's connected, but NM still shows no connection.  'sup?
<FiReSTaRT> BluesKaj: generally it's not, and i like kde better, but it's still better than g3 and unfortunately, the authoritarian types have rammed them down our throats
<FiReSTaRT> BobJonkman: that never happened to me.. but i've always used it with bcm and ath chipsets.. you've got ralink?
<BobJonkman> No idea.  It's a refurbished computer, assembled from parts
<BobJonkman> (mind you, the best parts)
<BobJonkman> It doesn't bother me particularly.  I've got network connectivity, and just need to find out how to remove the NM icon from the panel
<FiReSTaRT> just run sudo lshw
<FiReSTaRT> and it should give you the vendor for your wireless interface
<BluesKaj> BobJonkman, it's been bypassed by /etc/network/interface , if you don't plan using any wifi devices to connect to the internet on that pc then you can remove NM
<BobJonkman> It's a tower under the desk, no WiFi.  I'll have a look on Monday
<FiReSTaRT> ahh ok.. so some eth issues, which are rare with gnu/linux nowadays
 * FiReSTaRT bbiab, need caffeine fix
<BluesKaj> FiReSTaRT, kde network manager works fine wih ethernet connections , if you want it to handle that for you , but i prefer the more dirct approach , static lan IPs and no dhcp , with the network interfaces and resolv.conf files handling the connectivity
<BluesKaj> BBL...lunch
<FiReSTaRT> BluesKaj: i just switche it over to gnome's nm, which is a versatile and functional tool for both wired and wireless, so it's all good :)
<BluesKaj> FiReSTaRT, yeah I realize that , I mean't to direct that comment to BobJonkman
<BluesKaj> err meant
<FiReSTaRT> ahh ok
<FiReSTaRT> im just glad i got that fixed
<FiReSTaRT> still waiting to give mint 12 a test-drive
<FiReSTaRT> i heard they were gonne use custom extensions to put some g2.x functionality back into g3
<BluesKaj> heh , there are dissatified new ubuntu users threatening to go back to W7 , let them I say ...they think threats will make us want to help them more . somehow :)
<FiReSTaRT> i'm a dissatisfied power-user and  been encouraging people to go with mint instead :P
<FiReSTaRT> however, now that they're switching over to g3, i may just go back to ubuntu, but the k-version
<BluesKaj> g3 and kde4.8 are supposed to be pals once the bugs are worked out ...kde has some fixing to be done as well as g3
<FiReSTaRT> not as much.. g3 is too tablet-oriented, even more so than unity.. kde still appears like a normal de
<BluesKaj> then g3 isn't for me
<FiReSTaRT> what the mint devs are doing is extending g3 so it performs more like g2.x but maintains compatibility with g3 (that's what i heard).. still tweaking it for the new release
<FiReSTaRT> i will give it a shot.. i am running katya on my media centre without any hitches
<FiReSTaRT> well, without additional hitches in comparison to ubuntu
<FiReSTaRT> a ubuntu update broke something on that machine, so i ended up just trying mint.. since it's basically running xbmc all the time, i haven't really given their g2.x spin much of a shot
#ubuntu-ca 2011-11-06
<ball> Hands up if you're seeing this on Twitter! :-o
<willwh> I'm in IRC >.>
<ball> willwh: mornin'
<willwh> yo mate
<willwh> ball: how goes?
<ball> willwh: Not too bad, yourself?
<willwh> passable
<willwh> :)
<ball> Glad to hear it.  I didn't get to see any fireworks tonight though.
<willwh> ah, a shame
<ball> I suppose "last night", technically.
<ball> brb, looking for my MP3 player
<willwh> you mean guy fawkes?
<willwh> kk
 * ball nods
<ball> I was going to at least do Sparklers outside with my daughter, but she went to see a film.
<willwh> ah
<ball> hello BobJonkman
<BobJonkman> hi
<BobJonkman> sorry, fixing eyboard
<BobJonkman> sticcy ey
<BobJonkman> kk   vvbbnnmm,,..ll;;ooiiuuyyhhjjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk,,\,kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<BobJonkman> oops
<BobJonkman> back to normal, almost.
<BobJonkman> back to normal, except for the k key, which needs extra pounding
<BobJonkman> Just saw the computer clock jump from 01:59 to 01:00
<BobJonkman> Happy Eastern Standard Time, everyone!
<ball> I think I have to wait about 40 minutes before I can declare Happy Central Standard Time!
<ball> I think while I'm waiting I'll watch some YouTube videos about the Dell R815
<ball> It's that time.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
 * BluesKaj is back.
 * BluesKaj edits away messages
#ubuntu-ca 2012-10-29
<Zer0Glitch> Hello all
<BobJonkman> Is it the Frankenstorm that's causing connection flakiness?
#ubuntu-ca 2012-10-30
<Chex> kjahsja
#ubuntu-ca 2012-11-02
<BobJonkman> Ubuntu Hour tonight at Egg Roll King: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2028/detail/  Come join us if you're in the area
<BobJonkman> Or come to the area if you'd like to join us! :)
#ubuntu-ca 2013-10-28
<hackfu> Hope all is well.
<wylde> o/
<azend|vps> \o
#ubuntu-ca 2013-11-02
<Raul7d> mars: hola
#ubuntu-ca 2014-10-27
<Dave> Ehy
<Dave> is there anybody out there?
<Guest77329> Good afternoon to everybody
#ubuntu-ca 2015-10-30
<genii> Free 42U 19" for someone in or near Toronto if they want it http://i.imgur.com/HWxglVo.jpg
<BobJonkman> genii: Want, but can't get it from there to here
#ubuntu-ca 2015-11-01
<LarryB> anyone able to shed light on DVD not mounting anymore after upgrading to Unity 15.10?
<azend|vps> LarryB: that's pretty strange
<azend|vps> have you tried mounting via the command line?
<LarryB> yes i get hte following:
<LarryB> mount: can't find /cdrom in /etc/fstab
<azend|vps> what is the full command you use?
<LarryB> I have started looking online but all they suggest didn't work :(
<LarryB> sudo mount /cdrom
<azend|vps> ah
<azend|vps> yeah, that's not going to work :)
<LarryB> so I see :)
<LarryB> tried:  mount /dev/sr0
<azend|vps> normally in ubuntu, drives get mounted with fuse instead of with the mount command
<LarryB> same error (/dev/sr0 not foun d in fstab
<azend|vps> this makes access to the mount more secure and does not require extra priviledges
<LarryB> oh? ok
<azend|vps> like sudo
<azend|vps> try `sudo mount /dev/sd0 /mnt`
<LarryB> :(
<LarryB> mount: special device /dev/sd0 does not exist
<azend|vps> err
<azend|vps> sorry
<azend|vps> sr0
<azend|vps> typo
<LarryB> mount: special device /dev/sd0 does not existmount: /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<LarryB> james@james-Ubuntu:~$
<LarryB> may work. cause no write to cdrom
<azend|vps> cool
<azend|vps> yeah, that's normal
<azend|vps> when you want to unmount it later, use `sudo umount /mnt`
<LarryB> where did it mount to? (whiuch directory)?
<azend|vps> `/mnt`
<LarryB> ahh ther eit is.
<azend|vps>  /mnt is a generally good location for mounting random disks for short periods of time
<LarryB> thanks azend|vps . So change /mnt to /mnt/cdrom would put it there
<azend|vps> but only as a super usier
<azend|vps> user
<LarryB> perfect. thansk again
<azend|vps> no
<LarryB> no?
<azend|vps> oh yeah
<azend|vps> unmount the disk
<azend|vps> `mkdir -p /mnt/cdrom`
<azend|vps> and then remount it in the new location
<LarryB> should jsu tmake a .sh
<LarryB> \for cd mount
<azend|vps> but if you have to do it this way, something is wrong
<azend|vps> ubuntu will usually mount it with fuse in /media/<some media id>/
<azend|vps> or /media/<user>/<some media id>
<LarryB> yeah the issue I had was going to 15.10 upgrade path
<LarryB> a data disk automounted. buit the dvd didn't
<LarryB> is there a apt-get to uninstall/re-install fuse?
<azend|vps> there is but I wouldn't try it as it'll probably break something
<LarryB> heh the upgrade did
<azend|vps> sounds like some sort of weird unity issue with fuse though
<azend|vps> I know there's a config item burried in gconf that allows you to enable/disable automounting of new volumes
<azend|vps> but you'd need to do a bit more diagnosis first
<azend|vps> otherwise you're just running around in the dark with a knife
<LarryB> that or a bug that is updated soon
<LarryB> true
<azend|vps> also true
<LarryB> i get lucky sometimes in the dark but it is not ideal
<azend|vps> you could try putting in a bug ticket on a relavent launchpad project
<azend|vps> perhaps you're just the first to notice this issue
<LarryB> migh towrk. my install upgrade was iffy.
<LarryB> after install it wanted to install a partial upgrade after
<LarryB> then it said we were good after that run
<LarryB>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.2.0-16-lowlatency x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "wily" 15.10 ** CPU: 8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.53GHz ** RAM: Physical: 2.9GiB, 35.7% free ** Disk: Total: 233.9GiB, 79.6% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation NX7600GS-T2D256EH ** Sound: Audigy - SB Audigy 1 [SB0092] ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation 82567LM-2 Gigabit Network Connection **
<LarryB> Uptime: 43m 11s **
<azend|vps> is that a custom kernel?
<azend|vps> Linux PHEONIX 4.2.3-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Oct 3 18:52:50 CEST 2015 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<azend|vps> Ubuntu is not as far behind as it used to be
<LarryB> how do you tel?
<LarryB> uname?
<azend|vps> yeah
<azend|vps> well it's in your hexchat thing
<azend|vps> but `uname -a` will show you what I just copied
<LarryB> yeah not sure what i clicked but that's  probably it
<azend|vps> Resuming in non X mode: xdpyinfo not found. For package install advice run: inxi --recommends
<azend|vps> CPU~Quad core Intel Core i7-4790 CPU (-HT-MCP-) clocked at Min:3599.859Mhz Max:3781.546Mhz Kernel~4.2.3-1-ARCH x86_64 Up~6 days Mem~4251.0/16003.9MB HDD~2000.4GB(4.9% used) Procs~275 Client~Quassel (pre v0.4.1) inxi~2.1.2
<LarryB> <azend|vps> ubuntu will usually mount it with fuse in /media/<some media
<LarryB> ls
<LarryB> grr
<azend|vps> LarryB: hmm?
<LarryB> typing bash code in chat
<azend|vps> :)
#ubuntu-ca 2016-11-02
 * genii slides RFleming a fresh coffee
<RFleming> yum
<genii> RFleming: It's usually pretty quiet in here. Sometimes it picks up if there's some hackerspace stuff or *buntu thing happening
<RFleming> Nice.
<RFleming> I'll have to add this to my auto-start
<RFleming> a way to harass you :)
<genii> RFleming: There's also the mailing list, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ca
<genii> RFleming: Heh, yes
<RFleming> is it full of crap?
<genii> Not usually.
<RFleming> I may join it.  I get so much crap, it's insane
<RFleming> you part of the xubuntu devel group?
<genii> Nah, I've done testing but not a lot. My main involvement is with Kubuntu
<RFleming> really?
<genii> But also marginally with all the other distributions, since the place i volunteer/am a board member at is Toronto FreeNet have machines which run pretty much everything
<RFleming> as in freenet project?
<genii> RFleming: Yes, was with Kubuntu since the beginning :D
<RFleming> no
<RFleming> free-net
<RFleming> the ISP?
<genii> RFleming: Is a co-op ISP and also subscribes to the Free-Net philosophy as in freedom, yes
<RFleming> I ditched KDE when 4 came out
<RFleming> genii: I used to be a member
<genii> Yeah, KDE3-KDE4 transition was painful
<RFleming> a long long long time ago
<RFleming> and Internet Connect
<RFleming> err Internet Direct?
<RFleming> yeah, second sounds right
<RFleming> man, long time ago
<RFleming> so long
<genii> Yes, Internet Direct was pretty good :)
<RFleming> then Tucows messed it all up
<genii> I used them a long time, they had the install CD witht he happy baby
<genii> This reminds me of the Internet telecafe they had
<RFleming> yeah... I was running Gentoo during the 3-4 transition, and KDE bricked my install
<RFleming> I got so pissed off, spending so much damned time compiling, for me to end up with a big pile of crap in my lap... I switched to fluxbox.
<RFleming> I'm really looking forward to Lubuntu's switch to LXQT.  I like the qt library, and the unified look... but I really do dislike the bloat of KDE
<RFleming> I've installed it a few times, and am always left thinking... It's pretty, but it's slow.
<RFleming> (Kubuntu)
<genii> On some slower machines here I have Lubuntu and Xubuntu, works great
<genii> FreeNet generally runs Xubuntu on the lower end stuff
<RFleming> by no means is Xubuntu light.  It's a bit of a misnomer... but it's quick, and stable.
<RFleming> nor is Mate light... it's probably more bloated than Xfce!
<genii> The xubuntu dev team is also somewhat more organized than the Lubuntu team
<RFleming> yeah
<RFleming> I'm hoping for an Ubuntu-budgie
<RFleming> that's a slick interface; perfect for light duty computing
<genii> Yes, I saw you mention that in -offtopic :)
<RFleming> if you've got time, check out budgie-remix in a VM
<RFleming> https://budgie-remix.org/
<RFleming> wallpaper is kinda crap, but Solus OS has a real nice DM
<RFleming> but it integrates with the gnome stack :)
 * genii bookmarks
<RFleming> the guy is trying really hard to make it an official flavour
<RFleming> budgie-remix is pure ubuntu with budgie as the DM.  budgie-desktop is actually in the Canonical repos now
<genii> Yes, i saw that
<genii> Gotta go watch a Kubuntu podcast :) afk
<genii> If you're interested, http://www.youtube.com/c/KubuntuPodcast/live
<RFleming> genii: for you, I'll try kubuntu again
<RFleming> on real hardware
<RFleming> genii: you recommend LTS or yakkety?
<RFleming> (kubuntu)
<genii> LTS
<genii> And google how to disable akonadi :)
<RFleming> 16.10 not ready for prime time?
<genii> They are having Qt4-Qt5 transition issues
<RFleming> ahh
<RFleming> I expect that to happen with the gtk3-gtk4 transition :)
<RFleming> although 4.6 will be gtk 4.0
<RFleming> as 4.0-4.5 will be transitions
<RFleming> or something like that
#ubuntu-ca 2016-11-03
<RFleming> Good morning Canada!
 * genii mumbles and looks for the coffeepot
<yolanda_> hi
